# Emergen-C



## LadyCook61 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone try this product for an energy boost ?  I did google but haven't found a satisfactory review on it.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 3, 2009)

I have used Emergen-C, and like it. That being said, Alacer, the parent company, also makes a product called ElectroMix, a similar product that is a balanced elecrolyte package to add to water. I have used both, for running, working out and hiking...any strenuous activity that requires rehydration (nice for Burning Man, too). Of the two, I prefer ElectroMix, but I also supplement Vitamin C daily, 2,000-3,000mg. Good products.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 3, 2009)

My daughter loves that stuff!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2009)

Iv'e been taking Emergen-C for years and love the stuff. I try to have one once a day and if around sick people I up the dosage. If I start getting sick I double up and take it at least 4 times a day DH likes it to. Definatley have on hand when traveling ot flying


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

It gives me heartburn. I gave mine to a friend who is a vitamin c freak.

For an energy boost, I take B Complex 50 every morning.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> It gives me heartburn. I gave mine to a friend who is a vitamin c freak.
> 
> For an energy boost, I take B Complex 50 every morning.


 
Same here!  One sip of the stuff and I get heartburn, which is not normal for me.  I also take B complex and find it works a lot better than Vit C for me.


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 4, 2009)

My friend is a health food nut...They say it's a very low quality vitamin (I trust them, so I choose not to research that statement)...They say either buy a quality supplement from a health store or drink more premium OJ...


----------

